# She Wants To Be With 'her People'



## RUBY (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...taboola_feed?ns_mchannel=rss&ico=taboola_feed

*'I want to be with my people': Tanning injection addict Martina Big, 30, who 'identifies as black' reveals she plans to move permanently to Africa to raise a family - and has even been house-hunting in Kenya*

*Martina Big, 30, from Germany, and Michael Eurwen, 31, got married in October *
*Couple have both changed their skin colour with regular tanning injections  *
*Glamour model Big, who has 30S breasts, says she's looking for a house in Kenya*
*She hopes to move to Africa permanently and learn how to raise a family there *
*Last month, Big claimed doctors had told couple their children will be born black*
*Martina Big, the German-born white glamour model who has had tanning injections to darken her skin because she 'identifies as black' has revealed that she plans to move permanently to Africa. 

Big, 30, and her husband Michael Eurwen, 31, both inject Melanotan, a synthetic hormone to darken their skin. The couple say they've been house-hunting in Kenya and hope to make a move to the continent soon. 

The glamour model, who has 30S breasts after multiple operations to enhance them, now goes by the name of Malaika Kubwa, meaning Big Angel in Swahili, after a baptism ceremony.

She says she wants to move to be with her 'people' and learn how to raise a family in the African way. 
*


----------



## Kiowa (Feb 3, 2019)

I knew it was going to be this person...hope she gets eaten by a lion or something...


----------



## samanthathebrave (Feb 3, 2019)

How could you be stupid enough to not understand how offensive this is?


----------



## samanthathebrave (Feb 3, 2019)

Double post... sorry


----------



## PretteePlease (Feb 3, 2019)

Watch  a bunch of white black folks start doing this. 
They are following the Chinese lead. 
Africa about to become China 2.0


----------



## BonBon (Feb 3, 2019)

Even by British standards I canny believe she's 30.





> "I want to learn more about the black culture first, so that I can educate my future children in black"



lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 3, 2019)

The articles says she’s 30.


----------



## lesedi (Feb 3, 2019)

Isn't she German? I watched a doccie on her a while back. And that woman is nowhere near 30.

Anyway this is all for press. I'm not going to get offended by this buffoon.


----------



## nysister (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm here for the foolishness!


----------



## RUBY (Feb 4, 2019)

Her before picture


----------



## Transformer (Feb 4, 2019)

Again white privilege thinking that she can show up and be welcomed "back home".


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Feb 4, 2019)

The good thing with all that tanning she'll be getting Skin Cancer soon!


----------



## RUBY (Feb 5, 2019)

I had to post this video but can't get it to embed. 

https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/vide...820588187/1024x576_MP4_253523157820588187.mp4


----------



## AVNchick (Feb 5, 2019)

RUBY said:


> I had to post this video but can't get it to embed.
> 
> https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/vide...820588187/1024x576_MP4_253523157820588187.mp4


This chick is looney tunes.


----------

